

vim as an IDE - matstc
http://clipboarded.blogspot.com/2007/10/vim-as-ide.html

======
bootload
vim is good, so too is emacs. But I learnt the hard way why vim has one edge
that emacs does not, size (I could be wrong anyone know of an emacs version
thats <1Mb). If you know vim at command level you can pick up vi which allows
you to edit all but the smallest systems that require tools like _"ed"_
(installing openBSD
<http://goonmail.customer.netspace.net.au/2003OCT230736.html> )

If you want to understand more about editors on Unix systems try reading
_"Raymond E., The Art of Unix Programming, Chapter 13, Complexity, A Tale of
Five Editors"_ ~ <http://www.faqs.org/docs/artu/ch13s02.html>

------
tx
vim is awesome. I discovered it after 8 years of Delphi, Eclipse and Visual
Studio. After two months of a steep learning curve I could honestly say that
indeed, vim alone can be as productive as any IDE.

~~~
jey
s/as productive as/more productive than/

Fixed it for you. :-)

